# What Color Are Your Eyes?



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 19, 2015)

You all have eyes right? Good. So what color are they? If you could change your eye color what would it be? Mine are green and I like them, but I think silver and amber eyes look really awesome too.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are dark blue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, forgot to answer the other question, sorry. I wouldn't change my eye color. I love blue.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Grey, with a brown spot in the right one (Dunno if it's hetero chronic or not, I kinda like it though).

As for your question... Black or green would be cool but I'm fine with mine.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are grey/blue (I assumed "silver" meant grey,so I chose that) the only thing I would change is less blue, more grey. They tend to change between blue and grey depending on what colors I wear.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 19, 2015)

i have very dull dark brown eyes. id change them to like. a nicer brown or hazel or smth.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

My eye colour varies a bit, but right now they're a greyish green. I'd like my eyes to be more green.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

I have blue eyes.  I got them from my dad which is weird because I got most of my other traits from my mom's side of the the family (i.e. facial structure, skin tone, height, hair color, etc. etc.)

And there is no way in heck I would change them.    I love my blue eyes.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are green, not that anyone really gets to see my natural colour anyway. I wear contact lenses (for both cosmetic and practical reasons). I currently have green and brown pairs open, a pair of grey still sealed, and sometimes I buy blue.


----------



## Leela (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are blue-grey, but people tell me it's not a 'real eye-colour' so I just go with blue.

I don't think I'd like to change my eye colour.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are brown, but I wanna get green contacts soon! ♥


----------



## BellBella (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are grey/blue so I picked 'other' since they are more grey than blue :3


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 19, 2015)

I have brown eyes.


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are weird, they change colour between Green Blue And Hazel Throughout the week, right now they are *runs to a mirror* Green looking like they will be hazel soon, l like my eyes and wouldnt change them .


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are generally silver-grey, but they change colour depending on my mood, I find- they're darker when I'm unenthusiastic and turn sea-greenish when I'm irate.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are so dark brown that when I was a kid I thought they were black =_=


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 19, 2015)

rlly dark brown. i love it and i dont think any other colour would fit me hahaja


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

bloo


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are kinda grey-ish blue, but I like them. c: I have very big eyes too, so I'm told o:


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are blue-green (I voted for blue since most people have told me they're more blue). I like the colour of my eyes so I wouldn't change them, I've been complimented on them a lot.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2015)

It's funny how every time this question is asked, people have such special snowflake responses. "My eyes are ____ but when they hit the light they're ____ and sometimes when I'm sad they turn _____" Just...no. 

My eyes are blue. Just blue.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 19, 2015)

my eyes are a kindof hazel/green - I really like them because they have black rings around the edge


----------



## Boosh (Mar 19, 2015)

Really dark brown.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

There's no option for "jet black" so I just put brown.

For real though, you can't even tell that my eyes are brown unless you're really close up.
...and I don't let anyone get close to my face. >_>


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> my eyes are a kindof hazel/green - I really like them because they have black rings around the edge



Sounds beautiful


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Pretty much just green.


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 19, 2015)

dark brown :c
i wish i had lighter brown eyes


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

isebrilia said:


> dark brown :c
> i wish i had lighter brown eyes


 nonsense, dark eyes are mysterious and beautiful.
be proud!


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 19, 2015)

Green! Green is one of the rarer eye colours so yay for green! I wouldn't change it to be honest. :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are plain brown with a little green in them. Nobody really notices the green unless they actually look closely into my eyes. Even_ I _ didn't notice until one of my friends pointed it out.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Brown eyes, Brown hair syndrome.

I'm original lmao


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

why do people act like brown eyes are such a bad thing?? 
I personally love them..
and not just because I have them..


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 19, 2015)

Broooown~

I dunno if this is a thing every brown-eyed person deals with, but they look super dark indoors and then when I go outside they're bright-as-heck almost yellow(???) in the sunlight. When you take into account the fact that I'm so pale my skin confuses cameras (I end up glowing like snow, it's awful) it's... yeah. It's interesting.

I'm cool with my eye color, don't get me wrong, but I love everyone's eye colors so whenever someone says they hate theirs I want to grab their face and be like "No. Listen. U BEAUTIFUL"

People have such pretty eyes :')


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

Brown.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> You all have eyes right? Good.




Actually, I was born without eyes, just a flat piece of flesh across my face.


I have a braille computer and I read the internet by stroking my feet on the screen because I also don't have hands, I instead have more feet.


----------



## Praesilith (Mar 19, 2015)

I have blue eyes but I'd rather have hazel eyes, but not a dark muted hazel, like a bright green/yellow hazel.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 19, 2015)

I have reddish brown eyes. I don't mind them.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

Other. Mine go black, and a very dark brown? c:


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are dark brown. I really want to try a lighter brown contacts. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lazybones said:


> why do people act like brown eyes are such a bad thing??
> I personally love them..
> and not just because I have them..


Yes. I love men with brown eyes. c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are green, but I've always wanted blue.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Brown. So common, haha :'D


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are hazel.  More on the brown side than green.

All of my friends say they're brown though.  Whatever.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes change color depending on the light, but they are mainly green. If I could change, they would be silver.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 19, 2015)

I have blue-green eyes, and if I had to change them, I'd probably have them be hazel.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are a mix between green and blue. They're pretty much green now but when I was younger in math class when we had to make polls for data management class, kids would always say that my eyes were either blue or green. XD it was funny.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 19, 2015)

Brown, basically black.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 19, 2015)

I have brown eyes but my husband has the most gorgeous hazel eyes heavily on the green side. When he takes off his glasses on an sunny day ..just gorgeous! I didn't even know what his eyes were at first, I looked it up and was like oh.... Thought he had just green lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I have blue eyes. Not bright blue and I have a ring of green around my pupils.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 19, 2015)

Dark brown eyes to match my dark brown hair. It would be nice to have like green eyes or something but I feel like it would look weird with my skin tone and hair color. Dark brown is fine I guess


----------



## fartbabe666 (Mar 19, 2015)

borwn my eyes r brown


----------



## Locket (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are a shade of blueish green. I don't know my true eye color though...

As for the other one, I'd change mine to a green.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 19, 2015)

Hazel. Over the years the brown ate the green and you can only see it if you look up close and they just look light brown. But I love my eye color and shape.


----------



## loreiid (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine are hazel! Some people tell me "no you have brown eyes" and its probably the dumbest thing ever. (I know what color my eyes are excuse u)


----------



## sheepie (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are such a mix of light colors (very light gray-blue-green), the only way I would describe them is silver.

oh uh
I don't think I'd change them since I'd look weird with any other color. Light eyes are the prettiest to me.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 19, 2015)

Boring brown, almost black. Not very exciting haha. I envy those with beautiful eyes.


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

Blue but they're sooo sensitive to light.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

my eyes r so copper


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> my eyes r so copper


Nah fam dey steel silver.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 19, 2015)

my eyes are normally brown but when I get really excited about things and on other occasions they turn pretty damn green


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 19, 2015)

My eyes are a sort of dark brown but can be a bit reddish in certain lights.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

My mom's eyes are silver and I'm so jealous! I look nothing like my mom, so I get all my features from my dad including my green eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> My eyes are a sort of dark brown but can be a bit reddish in certain lights.



Satan?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 20, 2015)

They're a mix between Blue, Green, Gold


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 20, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> Satan?


Not the first time I've been accused of being Satan and/or Satan spawn . I'm merely one hell of a butler (reference, internet high five if you got it).


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 21, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Not the first time I've been accused of being Satan and/or Satan spawn . I'm merely one hell of a butler (reference, internet high five if you got it).



I understood that reference.
did you understand mine?
Anyways, my eyes are blue. I wouldn't change the color, but I'd change the shade to a lighter one.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2015)

Silver/ Gray but now they hurt so bad since I got shampoo in them TwT


----------



## Azza (Mar 21, 2015)

My eyes are blue. People tend to comment on their blueness 0_0


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2015)

Dark brownnn

I think I'd look weird if I changed them lol


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine are a light blue


----------



## mdchan (Mar 21, 2015)

I have Central Heterochromia (that's where there's a ring of another color around the pupil; in my case, it's yellow), so I selected "other".
My driver's license says "blue" (after we had to ask about three different employees at the DMV because all of us were coming up with different answers), as that's what color the outer iris looks to be (and that was my eye color prior to kindergarten; I was really sick for a week, and after that, my eyes changed).  Due to the yellow ring on the inner iris, my eyes are often mistaken for green, and sometimes even hazel, depending on the light.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 21, 2015)

I am one of the many boring old brown eye'd people. I don't mind though. Sometimes I wish I had yellow or green eyes, but meh mine are just fine.


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

My eyes are a very light blue, so sometimes they look silvery. A lot of people say they look really cool but I think they look pretty regular, to be honest. *shrug*


----------



## Joy (Mar 21, 2015)

Just brown yo


----------



## sylveons (Mar 21, 2015)

my eyes are blue-green. i'm.. pretty contempt with them? however, when i was a baby they were light blue. kinda wish my eyes were that same color now!


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 22, 2015)

dark blue.  they look brown in most of my pics because dark eyes and bad lighting 

creepy pic of my eye w good lighting:


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm going to say that they are Hazel, dominant colour green. They used to be more brown than green, but as I've grown my features have changed a bit.
I'd change them to full on green if I could, but to be honest, I just want smaller pupils. My pupils are _HUGE_.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 22, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I'm going to say that they are Hazel, dominant colour green. They used to be more brown than green, but as I've grown my features have changed a bit.
> I'd change them to full on green if I could, but to be honest, I just want smaller pupils. My pupils are _HUGE_.


Um, pupils aren't one size. It's literally a hole that your body widens or not in response to light. If your pupils are always dilated it could be a sign of something seriously medically wrong with you. Or just medication you take.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Um, pupils aren't one size. It's literally a hole that your body widens or not in response to light. If your pupils are always dilated it could be a sign of something seriously medically wrong with you. Or just medication you take.



Are you sure? I heard somewhere that the worse your eyesight is, the bigger your pupils are. :T


----------



## meriwether (Mar 22, 2015)

mine are very green, and i got them from my mom. we both have big green eyes, and i love them!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

My eye color does change a lot, I like them most then they decide to be green. But sometimes they are brown and sometimes people tell me they are yellow which is pretty rad. I also have a really sweet birthmark in one of my eyes, it shows most when my eyes are green. =]


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2015)

My eyes are dark brown. Wish I could have blue or green.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue eyes, no way I`d change that.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are greenish something, people always compliment my eyes even though I don't think they're special. I wish I had blue eyes though 'n'


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are blue. I'd like it if they were darker though. And I like grey eyes.


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

My eyes are closest to gray than any other color. They tend to change shade to reflect the color of clothing I'm wearing. Vibrancy is always an amazing thing.


----------



## Improv (Mar 22, 2015)

I have gross brown eyes & I'd kill to have blue eyes.


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Improv said:


> I have gross brown eyes & I'd kill to have blue eyes.



They're pretty, but they're also a huge pain. Sunlight is your greatest enemy with blue eyes.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

My eyes are brown.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue eyes. Wouldn't change them any more than I could. I'm indifferent.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are blue a bit thick around the pupil, and green the rest of it with little flecks of yellowish, up close they look so light, but from a far, or in bad lighting they look brown.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2015)

I've bright blue eyes. I like all of the colors so I'm okay with them, but if I could have any color I think I'd want green or hazel, those always look so beautiful to me!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have brown ;-; I don't like them


----------

